# Free venison!!!



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

After trying and trying, I finally got some venison! A deputy that I work with called me last night to tell me that he had some in his freezer that had been there a while, they were not eating it, and needed to make room for new stuff since hunting season is around the corner. It is not a lot, but I was really excited. It felt a lot like Christmas!!! Everyone I know thinks I am kind of eccentric because I feed my dog raw, but at least he remembered me before he threw it out!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

SCORE! WOO HOO :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

woohoo!! Keep up the good work!

We've probably scored over 1,000lbs of free meat (mostly game) the past year and a half. :biggrin: Just keep trying


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> woohoo!! Keep up the good work!
> 
> We've probably scored over 1,000lbs of free meat (mostly game) the past year and a half. :biggrin: Just keep trying


How do y'all do it???


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Post on Craigslist often! Delete your old post and repost every week or so...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is awesome! It's fun feeding raw huh?


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

It is fun. It is real crazy how excited I have gotten about it. But last night I gave Ghosty his first bath since starting raw. He would not have needed it, except that it rained and we all went out and played in puddles. After his bath, he looks even more fantastic than before!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

excellent news.....i now understand why raw feeders, if given the choice of one protein, venison would be the one.....your dog's gonna love you...


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Poor Bambi ... roflmao!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Doc said:


> Poor Bambi ... roflmao!


Haha, the funny thing is, used to, the thought of anyone eating Bambi would bother me. I am not really a meat eater, and can't even kill bugs in my house. I pick them up, and take them outside. But now I keep thinking about what kind of animal I could raise to feed Ghosty...


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, apparently Ghosty was less enthused about the deer than I was. For the first time since I started feeding raw he would not eat!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

Great score!...This is a great time of year to score free game meat with hunting season right around the corner!:biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

deb9017 said:


> Well, apparently Ghosty was less enthused about the deer than I was. For the first time since I started feeding raw he would not eat!


Just try again later... Ours weren't sure about game at first either. Now it's like crack for them


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm going to warn Pigglet and Pooh ...

Jayzus, a Great Dane on crack! I want to be at that party.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I gave it to him last night, and he would not eat it. So I decided to do the tough love thing, and took it and put it back up. I gave it to him this morning, and he did not eat it. So I put it back up. But then I felt guilty... so I fed him pork. I am not so good at the tough love thing...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

deb9017 said:


> I gave it to him last night, and he would not eat it. So I decided to do the tough love thing, and took it and put it back up. I gave it to him this morning, and he did not eat it. So I put it back up. But then I felt guilty... so I fed him pork. I am not so good at the tough love thing...


each time i intro'd a new food, i would give a thumbnail sized piece...or an inch cube...but small...just to get them used to the taste and texture....

and then i'd increase it gradually until it became the meal.

although when it came to venison heart, they were like dogs on crack....

that really made me laugh jon...it's so accurate...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan is like a dog on crack every time I feed him! LOL.......
Lucky, not so much....she's a princess. 

I hope Ghosty learns to love venison. I have some free venison on the way. I hope my dogs like it....:smile:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ghosty is normally pretty much a crack head when it comes to food,also.

I need for him to learn to like it, because I live in east Texas, and hunting is a BIG deal here. It is a really good potential free meat source for me. However, my chihuahua and my cat were pretty excited about it!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

AWESOME! :biggrin: I got an email from someone in town a couple days ago offering me an ENTIRE freezer full of Venison. I emailed them back saying YES, I wanted it! But, so far I haven't heard anything back yet :frown:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have had a BUNCH of people email me, tell me they had stuff. But then when I try to get down to details about where and when to get it, they disappear!!


----------

